# replacement nibs for PSI kits



## Dvoigt (Dec 23, 2009)

Who offers super fine, or fine replacement tips for the "classic" and majestic fountain pen kits?  They don't have any options for them listed on there site at all, and I have to think that there are some out there.

Thanks!
Derek


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't know for certain but check with Lou (DCBluesman).


----------



## Monty (Dec 23, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Don't know for certain but check with Lou (DCBluesman).


I'll second that.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 23, 2009)

Lou has fine but not XF, if XF needed he might grind it, might want to check with him as to price .


----------

